# Who won what?



## Scrim-1-

Anyone know who won top 16 and arrive and shine.


----------



## tightlines

I've been waiting to see who won too


----------



## evogeof

who took loads of pictures??


----------



## chongo

Got a call on Thursday night of a young guy I know with a 2010 mustang GT if would sort his car out for WaxStock. So the next day started at 1530 hrs on Friday full decon. The next day I spent 14hrs removing scratches, swirls with some parts needing a compound and then refining the finish then LSP, inside,engine, we're all sorted as well. So got Waxstoct and made it inside, And it won first prize for older car prize, was really made up for the guy as it was his first and not last Waxstoct.


----------



## rob267

Great to see it win. I bet the owner was over the moon.
Bet you where chuffed as well mate even though it aint your motor. Show how hard graft can pay off. Well done to the owner and yourself 😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

Top 16. 

Winner Orange Escort
Second Purple Saxo
Third Great Audi A3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

rob267 said:


> Great to see it win. I bet the owner was over the moon.
> Bet you where chuffed as well mate even though it aint your motor. Show how hard graft can pay off. Well done to the owner and yourself 😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cheers mate:thumb: yes he was made up he won his class:doublesho I think he was in shock when they named the wining car in his class:doublesho:doublesho
Hard work non stop machining for nearly 14hrs with a broken hand, but it paid off in the end:thumb: 3-7 older car prize.


----------



## rob267

Bloody good going to machine it with a broken hand. Even more gratifying that it won. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

There will hopefully be more pictures and exposure this year. Last year the requests for the winners and event photographs fell on deaf ears. There wasn't much at all. 

The winners should get more exposure and celebrated to help raise the profile of the competition and detailing in general.


----------



## camerashy

Well deserved, mate, after all your hard work, Mustang looks amazing.


----------



## great gonzo

The lighting around the Mustang was really poor I struggled to get a good pic of it, actually the whole thing is poorly lit. 

The Mustang still looked amazing tho. 


Gonz.


----------



## chongo

great gonzo said:


> The lighting around the Mustang was really poor I struggled to get a good pic of it, actually the whole thing is poorly lit.
> 
> The Mustang still looked amazing tho.
> 
> Gonz.


:thumb::thumb: that was the first thing I said to if they had more lighting around the cars then you would seen the flake in the paint of the mustang which was amazing:doublesho and also the other cars as well.
But it was a great day, and meeting Mike Phillips and talking to him was great as well. Some stunning cars there, ie Saxo VTS paint was out of this world:argie:


----------



## chongo

camerashy said:


> Well deserved, mate, after all your hard work, Mustang looks amazing.


Cheers mate:thumb::thumb: so tired and sore now. Will post on showroom through the week of the whole detail mate:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly

chongo said:


> Cheers mate:thumb::thumb: so tired and sore now. Will post on showroom through the week of the whole detail mate:thumb:


Looking forward to that!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

So the guy who owned the Mustang won it but didn't even do the detail himself?
What's the point in that?


----------



## Scrim-1-

okcharlie said:


> So the guy who owned the Mustang won it but didn't even do the detail himself?
> What's the point in that?


Who said you have to do your own detailing?


----------



## chongo

okcharlie said:


> So the guy who owned the Mustang won it but didn't even do the detail himself?
> What's the point in that?


To be fair mate, he helped me a lot, doing what I told him to do:thumb:
When we started the Decon, I showed him how to do the alloys the right way first then he done one, so I was teaching him as I went on, and the same when it came to doing the decon and wash, as you can see I have a broken hand so I was keeping myself ready for the compound and polishing stage which I knew was going to be very long, due to the amount of defects in the paint, 14hrs non stop:buffer: and next time I will do the same, teach him more things to help him NOW, he has the bug for detailing:thumb:


----------



## suspal

So disappointing even from some of the pro prepared cars didn't wait around for the results,would've thought the people would've raised the bar after so much of what's been said in the past!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puntoboy

suspal said:


> So disappointing even from some of the pro prepared cars didn't wait around for the results,would've thought the people would've raised the bar after so much of what's been said in the past!!!!!!!!!!


I think the bar was raised. I know I certainly tried very hard with my car and the cars I looked at were also a higher standard than last year overall. There were a few that were disappointing but otherwise I thought the standard was higher.


----------



## VIPER

suspal said:


> So disappointing even from some of the pro prepared cars didn't wait around for the results,would've thought the people would've raised the bar after so much of what's been said in the past!!!!!!!!!!


Disappointing is what way? I wasn't there so just curious really.


----------



## C7 JFW

Isn't it about time to have categories for cars that arrive on transporters and categories for those which drive there?


----------



## Jonnybbad

okcharlie said:


> So the guy who owned the Mustang won it but didn't even do the detail himself?
> What's the point in that?


The winning car wasn't detailed by it's owner either from what I've seen I maybe wrong

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

C7 JFW said:


> Isn't it about time to have categories for cars that arrive on transporters and categories for those which drive there?


I don't think any car was transported there. Unless they hid it very well.


----------



## chongo

Jonnybbad said:


> The winning car wasn't detailed by it's owner either from what I've seen I maybe wrong
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That's bang on:thumb: he got the car a couple of months before the show, but he him self put a lot of hours and hard work doing the underneath of the car:doublesho, so in away he done the dirty work of detailing to finish it off to a high standard, and end of the day he won. All the cars that where their where detailed to a high standard, the mustang had little flaws with it, but so did every other car, no car was 100% perfect. Great show again, and be back next year hopefully with a different car.:wave:


----------



## Jonnybbad

I don't see any issue with who details any of the cars tbh I thought the standards were a lot better this year than previous years I tip my hat to everyone that has the balls to enter such a highly regarded competition 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustanut

The orange MKII 1300 sport was a belter. Took me back to my youth. Was also surprised it was owned by a young lad and not a 40something like myself. Its nice to know the youth of today can appreciate something from our era.


----------



## Vimpyro53

I had to laugh when he was crying his heart out then he said he'd had it 2 months! But that shows you how hard he must have been working on his pride and Joy I was stoked for him!


----------



## okcharlie

chongo said:


> To be fair mate, he helped me a lot, doing what I told him to do:thumb:
> When we started the Decon, I showed him how to do the alloys the right way first then he done one, so I was teaching him as I went on, and the same when it came to doing the decon and wash, as you can see I have a broken hand so I was keeping myself ready for the compound and polishing stage which I knew was going to be very long, due to the amount of defects in the paint, 14hrs non stop:buffer: and next time I will do the same, teach him more things to help him NOW, he has the bug for detailing:thumb:


I can see your point Congo that everyone has to learn and also need some help if required. Not having a go at you or your mate but I think generally it's a shame for the 'keen enthusiast' type of guys who work on their own cars and turn up to be then up against entries that have paid a professional company to detail the car. Maybe there should be different categories for professional detailed cars and privately detailed cars. Though to be honest people would probably cheat at that . Many years ago in concours events I entered we had Full Concours and Working concours. The idea being that you had to drive your working class concours car to the show - except a few used to trailer their cars just round the corner then drive in at the last moment. Not fair really but you always get that sort of thing in this game.


----------



## Puntoboy

To be fair, many of the enthusiast detailed cars were better than the professional ones. Two cars in the top 16 had filthy wheels and arches, both pro detailed.

I was quite happy to go up against the pros


----------



## rojer386

Puntoboy said:


> To be fair, many of the enthusiast detailed cars were better than the professional ones. Two cars in the top 16 had filthy wheels and arches, both pro detailed.
> 
> I was quite happy to go up against the pros


I know probably every car in that hall had hours spend on it but I was very very impressed by the standard yours was at mate. I was admiring it when you came and grabbed something from the back seat but you looked busy so I didn't want to get in the way.

Macca666 and I brought a mate with us this year who has never been into the detailing scene, even he was commenting on how good your car looked.....although after typing that I don't know if that's a compliment or not :wall:

I hope with the amount of effort that you out in and from the result yesterday it doesn't put you off from entering again next year.


----------



## Puntoboy

rojer386 said:


> I know probably every car in that hall had hours spend on it but I was very very impressed by the standard yours was at mate. I was admiring it when you came and grabbed something from the back seat but you looked busy so I didn't want to get in the way.
> 
> Macca666 and I brought a mate with us this year who has never been into the detailing scene, even he was commenting on how good your car looked.....although after typing that I don't know if that's a compliment or not :wall:
> 
> I hope with the amount of effort that you out in and from the result yesterday it doesn't put you off from entering again next year.


Thanks mate  I do appreciate the feedback. I put over 60 hours of hard graft into my car last week and I was gutted when they called the result, seriously gutted. It's reading all these compliments that my car received that cheered me up. I'm very proud of my car and without blowing my own trumpet I still feel is was one of the best in the show. I've had feedback from Dooka on something I missed so hoping I can hear something from the other judges as well so I can improve for next year.


----------



## graham1970

It would be realy interesting if you could let us know what you 'missed' puntoboy...




Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> To be fair, many of the enthusiast detailed cars were better than the professional ones. Two cars in the top 16 had filthy wheels and arches, both pro detailed.
> 
> I was quite happy to go up against the pros


Same as the last few years

The 'pros' don't seem to like arches, wheels or brakes

Noticed a lot of people forgot to clean their calipers


----------



## Puntoboy

graham1970 said:


> It would be realy interesting if you could let us know what you 'missed' puntoboy...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Dooka showed me. I'll pop outside and take a photo.


----------



## Puntoboy

Kimo said:


> Same as the last few years
> 
> The 'pros' don't seem to like arches, wheels or brakes
> 
> Noticed a lot of people forgot to clean their calipers


I scrubbed mine so much I need to caliper stickers :lol:


----------



## Kimo

Puntoboy said:


> I scrubbed mine so much I need to caliper stickers :lol:


Ha yea yours were decent

Some hadn't even cleaned the faces of the calipers, others just left the bleed nipple and 2 inches of dirt around it lol


----------



## Puntoboy

graham1970 said:


> It would be realy interesting if you could let us know what you 'missed' puntoboy...
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Ignore the water spots, it rained on the way home. But I missed these two areas of dirt.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

okcharlie said:


> I can see your point Congo that everyone has to learn and also need some help if required. Not having a go at you or your mate but I think generally it's a shame for the 'keen enthusiast' type of guys who work on their own cars and turn up to be then up against entries that have paid a professional company to detail the car. Maybe there should be different categories for professional detailed cars and privately detailed cars. Though to be honest people would probably cheat at that . Many years ago in concours events I entered we had Full Concours and Working concours. The idea being that you had to drive your working class concours car to the show - except a few used to trailer their cars just round the corner then drive in at the last moment. Not fair really but you always get that sort of thing in this game.


Good point mate:thumb: I fully understand were your coming from on regards people paying a pro to detail their car for a show, but it is DW team who make the rules, not us, and me I not in anyway a pro, I just love detailing cars as do all of us on DW, at the end of the day, if you choose to pay a pro then that's up to them, am not naming names but some of the cars that entered were better by far than some of the pro detailed cars, like someone said, hard work paid off, and that goes to every car that was on show to the public and judges :thumb:


----------



## graham1970

Puntoboy said:


> Ignore the water spots, it rained on the way home. But I missed these two areas of dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ffs.....all that effort and your knocked down for that?!! Lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

graham1970 said:


> Ffs.....all that effort and your knocked down for that?!! Lol
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


That was just from Dooka so I don't know that the other judges thought. I may have missed other areas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m2tay

Would anyone know where the full results of the arrive and shine classes are please?

This was my first arrive and shine competition and i'd love to know where i came in my class.

Thanks


----------



## Puntoboy

They haven't been posted and were announced at the show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m2tay

Puntoboy said:


> They haven't been posted and were announced at the show.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was there till till the very end and all i heard was 1st and second places for the classes.


----------



## Puntoboy

Ah yes sorry. I don't think they place every entry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

m2tay said:


> I was there till till the very end and all i heard was 1st and second places for the classes.


We got first for the older class, mustang GT, second place was a Ford Fiesta St I think, but the rest of the other places I don't know:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks mate  I do appreciate the feedback. I put over 60 hours of hard graft into my car last week and I was gutted when they called the result, seriously gutted. It's reading all these compliments that my car received that cheered me up. I'm very proud of my car and without blowing my own trumpet I still feel is was one of the best in the show. I've had feedback from Dooka on something I missed so hoping I can hear something from the other judges as well so I can improve for next year.


The hard work really paid off mate, the Jag was stunning :thumb:


----------



## suspal

Swirls,dirt excess product even in respray's fish eyes,to me that green Lamborghini was a joke and the R8 amongst many others the renualt 5 scratches on the bonnet and sanding marks on others, brake calipers and exhausts damm shame imho.


----------



## okcharlie

Puntoboy said:


> Ignore the water spots, it rained on the way home. But I missed these two areas of dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No disrespect mate but those bits he pointed out are pretty obvious. My experience with judges on these events are they tend to look in the places your eye easily misses. Probably next time you could concentrate on the areas that can be seen even if it's an awkward place than say taking off the rear under trays that they are unlikely to remove. To be honest though they will find something out of nothing. A friend of mind recently got judged on his concours car that had a full nut and bolt rebuild. When I say that no part had been overlooked I mean a total restoration. What did they knock it on? A sticker that was specially made to place on the fully refurbished shock absorbers was apparently not on when it was new. Amazing really. The good thing is you'll know next time and up your game for next year!


----------



## okcharlie

chongo said:


> Good point mate:thumb: I fully understand were your coming from on regards people paying a pro to detail their car for a show, but it is DW team who make the rules, not us, and me I not in anyway a pro, I just love detailing cars as do all of us on DW, at the end of the day, if you choose to pay a pro then that's up to them, am not naming names but some of the cars that entered were better by far than some of the pro detailed cars, like someone said, hard work paid off, and that goes to every car that was on show to the public and judges :thumb:


Thanks Chongo......I take on board what your saying. Perhaps The team at DW could think about a different system that would distinguish between Pro Detailing and The rest. A bit like they do in the Gallery section.


----------



## Puntoboy

okcharlie said:


> No disrespect mate but those bits he pointed out are pretty obvious. My experience with judges on these events are they tend to look in the places your eye easily misses. Probably next time you could concentrate on the areas that can be seen even if it's an awkward place than say taking off the rear under trays that they are unlikely to remove. To be honest though they will find something out of nothing. A friend of mind recently got judged on his concours car that had a full nut and bolt rebuild. When I say that no part had been overlooked I mean a total restoration. What did they knock it on? A sticker that was specially made to place on the fully refurbished shock absorbers was apparently not on when it was new. Amazing really. The good thing is you'll know next time and up your game for next year!


No grudges it's stupid I missed them. I cleaned the whole car, even places you can't see and I can't believe I missed those two corners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

No grudges it's stupid I missed them. I cleaned the whole car, even places you can't see and I can't believe I missed those two corners. 

Mate your car was lovely, you have so much going on in your head preparering the car ready for the show, that you just missed something, I bet almost everybody forgot, missed an area of their car, I know I missed a little thing, if they can't find anything wrong, am sure they will try find something, I hope to see you next year. Chongo


----------



## Kiashuma

Jag looks really good in the photos, much smarter than some of the halfords drive thru efforts.


----------



## lemansblue92

Puntoboy said:


> No grudges it's stupid I missed them. I cleaned the whole car, even places you can't see and I can't believe I missed those two corners.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the amount of work you put into the prep was amazing bud, looked the business on the day :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Thanks guys. Appreciate it. It's funny though because looking through all the photos I've seen posted on here, Facebook and Instagram there are hardly any of the Jag. Seems Halfords is more popular lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiashuma

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks guys. Appreciate it. It's funny though because looking through all the photos I've seen posted on here, Facebook and Instagram there are hardly any of the Jag. Seems Halfords is more popular lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not with me there not :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma

Part of me wants to put the 2001 Kia in this next year. Not sure what the judges would make if their hand went thru the rusted wing  Maybe one year when i have the wings replaced and the door dings removed. Be nice, Grandad was always out polishing it be a fitting tribute i think.


----------



## Puntoboy

Kiashuma said:


> Part of me wants to put the 2001 Kia in this next year. Not sure what the judges would make if their hand went thru the rusted wing  Maybe one year when i have the wings replaced and the door dings removed. Be nice, Grandad was always out polishing it be a fitting tribute i think.


You should do it


----------



## MikeK

Puntoboy said:


> You should do it


Seconded. Fitting tribute

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy

Kiashuma said:


> Part of me wants to put the 2001 Kia in this next year. Not sure what the judges would make if their hand went thru the rusted wing  Maybe one year when i have the wings replaced and the door dings removed. Be nice, Grandad was always out polishing it be a fitting tribute i think.


Go for it, its all about being as clean as possible :thumb:


----------



## graham1970

If you could write up a history of the car I'm sure that alot would be interested....it's not all about expensive rides 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## richtea78

So I understand this correctly, you can pay someone to detail your car for you, and still win? 

That sounds ridiculous to me


----------



## Kiashuma

Think i will see about next year, should have the wings replaced by then and can really go to town on it.


----------



## WayneST250

Hi all,
If the judges go over "all the cars" in the "arrive and shine compition" and select the best three from each "Car Club", then use these three cars to select the winning "Car Club", why cant they show the results of the "top three from each Car Club"? surely they have all the info? 

This would make it interesting for the Car Club entrants and show some reward their efforts, then, there may be more people, with more enthusiasm, to enter again next year?


----------

